# pride



## annely

I was wondering what the most appropriate Tagalog word for "pride" is. I came up with a few candidates, but was unsure about the others:

Karangalan (best one, imho)
Dangal (never heard this one used)
Kapurihan (never heard this one used either)
Yabang (still not sure if this is an actual word for "pride", or is just a slang derivative of "mayabang")

Can you help clear up those last 3 for me? And if you have any ideas or suggestions, please mention them. Thanks


----------



## annely

Oops, never mind about "yabang", I found out that it is actually a word. But does anyone know what the noun form of "ipagmalaki" is?


----------



## Wacky...

"Karangalan" is more like "honor" while "dangal is just it's root word.
I've never heard of "kapurihan" used either.

The noun form of "ipagmalaki" is "pagmamalaki."


----------



## Equinozio

Here are some suggestions:

1. pride (being pleased or satisfied about something) - pagmamalaki, (kasiyahan, katuwaan etc.)

2. pride (self-respect, dignity) - pagpapahalaga sa sarili, respeto sa sarili, dangal

3. pride (self-importance, arrogance) - pagmamataas, pagmamalaki, kayabangan, kahambugan


----------



## whoohaa

How would you say, I'm proud of you?


----------



## Chriszinho85

whoohaa said:


> How would you say, I'm proud of you?


I think it would be "Ipinagmamalaki kita."


----------



## niernier

whoohaa said:


> How would you say, I'm proud of you?



That would be "Ipinagmamalaki kita" or "Proud ako sa'yo".

The word "pride" would be easier to translate by borrowing the word. Imagine how you would say this word in Tagalog which was used in the following sentence:

"Nasaktan ang ating pride dahil totoo ang mga sinabi nila."

I think it would be unnatural if you would translate it in the nearest Tagalog words like, pagpapahalaga sa sarili or dangal.

And don't forget the term, "taas-noo", which refers to the Filipino pride. Figuratively it means, to raise one's forehead with pride.

Orgullo, a Spanish word which means pride was borrowed in other Philippine languages but not Tagalog. They absolutely have no idea what orgulyo is.


----------



## Wacky...

Yea, I definitely have no idea what "orgulyo" is. Not fair! 

Good thing you mentioned "taas-noo." For me it really describes someone who is proud.


----------



## Goddess Mystyxx

"Orgullo" is commonly used in Chavacano (its a Zamboanga dialect - south of the Philippines). An interesting mix of filipino and spanish words. Means pride as well. 

 Orgullo de Mindanao!


----------



## annely

Hmm, very Spanish-sounding. Especially since the French word for pride is "orguiel"


----------

